# BELTROL-2 Introductory special.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The BTL2-PnP is now available.

http://www.beltrol-rc.com/p1198-Specials.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool, Tony.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Keep sucking up like that and I might even give you .............


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Tony 

So does that mean the PnP is ready for my mallet! Looking forward to running it on battery. If it is, then expect an order real soon! 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It surely is ready for the Mallet. 

You will have to reset the default start direction from AC to Bachmann. 
Likewise you will probably need a tad more than 14.4 volts because of the bridge rectifier used to cater for track power folks. 

BTW, during testing Jim Carter had to reset the default direction of the PnP when it was installed in an AristoCraft FA-1. The socket was wired backwards to other AC locos.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

... a fat lip?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I created an installation video for the Beltrol PnP board into an FA1 w/Sierra sound board. See this link for the video.

http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx

Jim Carter


----------

